# #1 best reference during exam



## djshortsleeve (Apr 2, 2008)

I am preparing to take the ME PE exam next week. I am thinking the best reference during the exam will be the practice problems book that accompanies the MERM. Is this accurate?

I realize the MERM will be needed to look values up, but to see similar problems to the ones I need to solve on the exam will be a godsend...


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 3, 2008)

For me the most important reference by far will be MERM. I will also take the problem solutions manual, but do not foresee using it all that much. It may help if I have time at the end to work a few problems that I was stuck on. Unfortunately the problems will probably not be similar enough to plug-and-chug from one to another.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 3, 2008)

I used the practice problems book for a couple of problems, but used the MERM for almost all of them. Shigley and Mitchell helped me on a couple problems as well.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 3, 2008)

You probably won't have time to go through practice problems to find similar ones to exam questions. Maybe a problem or two after you have cranked through what you know. Like the others said, MERM for 90% of the test, then Shigley, then Machinery Handbook. I took MD depth.


----------

